
Humorless Man Yells at English Major Jokes - mdlincoln
http://ryancordell.org/personal/english-major-jokes/
======
Ice_cream_suit
" graduates with an English degree have about a 4.9 percent chance of working
in one of these food service occupations for some time between the ages of 22
and 26.

By comparison, the average among all degree holders in this age group is about
3.5 percent. So English majors are only about 1.4 percentage points more
likely to work in food service than the average for all degree holders."

That is incorrect.

Using the figures supplied by the article, English majors are 40% more likely
to work in food service than the average degree holder.

( ( 4.9 - 3.5 ) * 100 )/ 3.5

I shall desist from the now traditional comments about innumeracy and the
possible association with certain majors...

~~~
qbrass
They chose "percentage points" specifically to misrepresent the data, while
still being a correct statement.

